# can i visit your area?



## Joelb58 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello,

I apologize in advance for the basic questions. I have read about the great duck hunting in North Dakota and am interested in making a trip out to visit this year. I would make my trip Oct 10-14.

Should I expect good duck/goose hunting this time of year? Worthy of a cross country trip (I live in New York).

Also, would you mind suggesting any guides in the area? Thanks.

Joe


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is a good time. You won't need a guide. All you will need is a dozen to whatever you want to bring decoys and you will kill some birds.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What Blhunter said............. Decoys and the initiative to knock on doors...........

I'll give you the same reccomendation I give all hunters. Buy a Delorme Atlas for ND and a current PLOTs map (through ND game & fish). Both will show the wetland areas in ND. Pick a couple spots and have at it.


----------



## Joelb58 (Aug 3, 2013)

dakotashooter2 said:


> What Blhunter said............. Decoys and the initiative to knock on doors...........
> 
> I'll give you the same reccomendation I give all hunters. Buy a Delorme Atlas for ND and a current PLOTs map (through ND game & fish). Both will show the wetland areas in ND. Pick a couple spots and have at it.


Unfortunately I live in NY and only have 4 days for my hunt. Plus wont be flying with decoys. Going to need a guide. Anyone care to suggest one?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

A guide in ND?? You won't need one. You come for 4 days and do a little communicating with the locals and in the 4 days your here you will find birds and plenty of knowledge if you ever plan on coming back. Can't get the FULL experience in just 4 days.. Maybe you should save up your time and plan for a longer trip the following year. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

He's flying in... no decoys...

I would start searchin' The Google for guide services.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep in mind that North Dakota Pheasant Opens on the 12th and In accordance with state law, nonresidents are not allowed to hunt on Game and Fish Department wildlife management areas or conservation PLOTS (Private Land Open To Sportsmen) areas from October 12-18.

Just Saying that will limit his open hunting spots.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Guides in Nd are like ND women, you should never be seen with one! :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

fly into grand forks, drive over to cabelas, spend $200 that you woulda spent on a guide and buy a dozen or so decoys. drive west and start hunting.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

"Can I visit your area"? That is the most pathetic gay little question I have ever heard! Hahahaha!


----------



## darock23 (Jul 31, 2013)

Tilley have a little respect.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL.............. We preach asking permission and when they do someone criticizes them for that too................... :splat:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

No one needs anyone's permission to "visit" an area. Give me a break!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.ultimatewaterfowlhunting.com ... th-Dakota/

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0o ... ype=937811


----------

